# Stood up for myself in class



## ghostofme (Feb 9, 2009)

In class today one of the popular guys asked me if he could copy my work right before class started. I said hell no. Literally those two words. He just said something like "dick" and then rushed to finish as much of it as he could. 

I've been an other-person pleaser all my life, but I'm trying to change that. Little steps. I feel bad right now worrying if there will be consequences to this action but whatever happens it was worth it because I am worth it.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm glad you didn't let that person copy your homework. It bugs me when people do that.



everythingzenx3 said:


> I would have really appreciated it if you had just let me copy your homework.


lol


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice man, really glad to hear this TBH. I HATE those people who try to take advantage of others like that. I find that if you stand up to the bully/popular kids they will back off and eventually stop.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Good, I hate that. This is honorable. Congrats.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

I was someone who always let other people copy my homework. 
Good for you for standing up to him! Proud of you.


----------



## FerociousFleur (Oct 30, 2012)

Glad you held your ground. Stupid people need a reality check sometimes.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

I never had to deal with this myself. I was the last one anyone would want to copy.

Good for you


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

well done


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

good job. I hate when people do that.


----------



## socialdrugs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good on you


----------



## pehrj (Feb 12, 2009)

Bad idea. You should have black mailed him into helping you improve your social life.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice going!
:high5


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

I know in high school I probably wouldn't be able to do this ... good job man, people gotta learn how to say No, I bet it felt good.


----------



## Jtriangleason (Oct 31, 2012)

wow I dont think I'd be able to say no in a million years lol


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

Good for you! Wish I had the courage to do that, but I am a people-pleaser too. I am improving myself slowly though.


----------



## ripsta99 (Jun 19, 2011)

ghostofme said:


> In class today one of the popular guys asked me if he could copy my work right before class started. I said hell no. Literally those two words. He just said something like "dick" and then rushed to finish as much of it as he could.
> 
> I've been an other-person pleaser all my life, but I'm trying to change that. Little steps. I feel bad right now worrying if there will be consequences to this action but whatever happens it was worth it because I am worth it.


eh bro no offense but i say hell no everytime someone ask me some dumb question like that. i dont even have to think about it. unless maybe its a hot girl.


----------



## froyo (Oct 24, 2012)

Haha nice. Congrats!


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Excellent!!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice one! Wish I had the guts to do that. I just let people cheat off of me all the time because I don't want them to think I'm rude or a bee for not letting them... :/


----------



## WD3 (Oct 11, 2012)

Good for you, I do not think I have ever told anyone no before.


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

Im happy for you i wish i was ever able to do that.


----------



## sunflower456 (Oct 25, 2012)

ghostofme, you go boy!! You will see, when you stand up for yourself, people start backing down. Even if there are any repercutions for this, which I doubt, but if there are, what do you have to lose anyway? You already have SAD. Nothing worst can happen. If anything, he probably respects you more and is probably thinking to himself "what a dick, but im glad he did it. He should be sticking up for himself more." but he will never show it to you, but he could be thinking it. Who knows, you keep being self assertive and dont let people walk all over you, you will start to see how many more friends you get. Its happened to me before. Whenever I start feeling confidant and good about myself, people flock to me. I know this much.


----------



## paperflower (Oct 10, 2012)

In high school I would purposely give people the wrong answers if they asked to copy my homework :3 Though I think I only had to do that once or twice~


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

That's whatsup. Being brave enough to stick up for what you believed was right is respectable.



paperflower said:


> In high school I would purposely give people the wrong answers if they asked to copy my homework :3 Though I think I only had to do that once or twice~


Devious lol


----------



## kuhan1923 (Oct 28, 2012)

Nice one bro. Ppl used to copy off me back in hs too. It's okay to copy notes off classmates in college now tho.


----------



## kj87 (Sep 30, 2012)

ghostofme said:


> In class today one of the popular guys asked me if he could copy my work right before class started. I said hell no. Literally those two words. He just said something like "dick" and then rushed to finish as much of it as he could.
> 
> I've been an other-person pleaser all my life, but I'm trying to change that. Little steps. I feel bad right now worrying if there will be consequences to this action but whatever happens it was worth it because I am worth it.


It would have been sweet if you had a fake homework with all the wrong answers


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

You are my hero


----------



## colder (Oct 5, 2012)

ghostofme said:


> In class today one of the popular guys asked me if he could copy my work right before class started. I said hell no. Literally those two words. He just said something like "dick" and then rushed to finish as much of it as he could.
> 
> I've been an other-person pleaser all my life, but I'm trying to change that. Little steps. I feel bad right now worrying if there will be consequences to this action but whatever happens it was worth it because I am worth it.


You should wait for him after school and hospitalize him. That will earn you all the respect you need.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Good job!  I feel like I can be too passive at times but it feels great standing up for yourself. I don't like it when people treat you like you're the one doing something wrong, when they're the ones doing what's wrong in the first place LOL.


----------

